# Cloud Wars - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (26/9/18)

CLICK HERE FOR MORE EVENT INFO

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape (27/9/18)

Are you ready to meet YAMI USA??? Be sure to pop in on Saturday to the Cloud Wars event.

Go here for more event info 
Yami will be on sale for only R300 for 100ml (normal price R350)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN (27/9/18)

Im chuffed @BigGuy @Sir Vape I am finally going to be in Durban for a Sir Vape cloud comp!!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/18)

BATMAN said:


> Im chuffed @BigGuy @Sir Vape I am finally going to be in Durban for a Sir Vape cloud comp!!



All the best @BATMAN 
Holding thumbs for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN (27/9/18)

Thank you @Silver!

I was in Durban last weekend for the long weekend and I had a lekker chill session at Sir Vape. Going to be nice to be there 2 weekends in a row!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Modyrts (29/9/18)

Its 3 am ill be hitting you guys up tomorrow at 10am. Will be bringing my squad

Reactions: Like 1


----------

